

I’ve Seen the Future and It’s Not Google Glass - PCorDie
http://athingilike.svbtle.com/ice-seen-the-future-and-its-not-google-glass

======
lazylizard
[http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/abrash/down-the-vr-rabbit-
hol...](http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/abrash/down-the-vr-rabbit-hole-fixing-
judder/)

